# hello



## Williesmom (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello! My name is Karen. I have several furbabies and 5 skin kids plus dh! Willie is my "main man". Dh often says I do more for Willie than I do for him :lol: . Good to be here!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Karen. Sometimes my bf says that too about the way I treat the cats


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome!  Post pics! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

5 skin kids -- very funny!! :lol: 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio


----------



## AllieMaes_Mom (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi! Welcome! My fiance' is DEFINETELY jealous of the cat!!! Glad to see I am not the only one who gives more attention to the cat than the significant other!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Karen! Welcome! I think you'll find that you're in good company here. My husband was sure I cared more about that cat than him.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

My BF always says I love Bumper more than him too


----------

